# Older than 2005 car for UberX?



## Samename

Now UberX and UberXL allowing 2000 and newer cars in San Diego, I've attached the requirements from the Uber site below. Does anyone have one of these older vehicles approved? It seems with these rates if you can get a 2002-2005 little four door car that can put on the miles your vehicle cost could be lowered significantly. Even a 25mpg car @ $3 a gallon only costs .12 cents a gallon. If your maintenance and depreciation are low (like they can be with a $5k value car) then your net income can be a lot higher than a driver with a 2015 Prius.

*There is not a specific list of vehicles we accept on uberX and uberXL. Rather, there is a list of criteria that every vehicle must meet. Here is that list:*

Vehicle must be* from the year 2000 or newer with 4 doors.*
"Regular" colors, to be determined by Uber. _No yellow vehicles._
Sedans, SUVs, minivans, and 4-door trucks only.
No full-size vans (mini vans are allowed), Lincoln Town Car's, Mercury Grand Marquis, or Ford Crown Victoria's
No salvage vehicles. Must have a clean title.
To qualify for uberX, vehicle must have seat belts for at least 4 passengers NOT including the driver.
To qualify for uberXL, vehicle must have seat belts for at least 6 passengers NOT including the driver.
Only one driver per account, meaning the person driving the car is the one named on the account.
That driver MUST be named on the insurance for the vehicle.
All drivers must go through a full background check initiated by UBER.
Per state regulations, driver must have a California driver's license.
Per state regulations, all vehicles must pass a specific 19 point inspection.


----------



## Roogy

Samename said:


> It seems with these rates if you can get a 2002-2005 little four door car that can put on the miles your vehicle cost could be lowered significantly.


That's the catch if you don't already own such a car. You really want to drop $5k on a beater and risk being deactivated after 2 months for low rating? Deactivation can happen at any time for any reason.


----------



## UberDesson

wow... they did change the car requirements in San Diego

http://www.driveubersd.com/uberx-uberxl-uberplus/


----------



## elelegido

Roogy said:


> That's the catch if you don't already own such a car. You really want to drop $5k on a beater and risk being deactivated after 2 months for low rating? Deactivation can happen at any time for any reason.


$5k? I was thinking more like $2k


----------



## Bob Smith

i wanna drive my moms 1999 caddy with 180k on it, my 2013 veloster turbo is getting raped.


----------



## Samename

Think this 2000 Ford Focus would qualify?

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/cto/4912325095.html


----------



## UberDesson

Samename said:


> Think this 2000 Ford Focus would qualify?
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/cto/4912325095.html


There is a dent on the front (on the lower right corner of the first pic). So I don't know if it will qualify. Before you buy any car, bring it to Express Tire and have it inspected there for free. I did. I took the car seller with me to Express Tire . If it passes then Uber may accept it. Download the form below:

http://www.driveubersd.com/vehicle-inspections

OR,

bring the car to Uber office on Miramar Rd for inspection. They have a mechanic on standby. Do this before you buy the car.


----------



## Samename

UberDesson said:


> There is a dent on the front (on the lower right corner of the first pic). So I don't know if it will qualify. Before you buy any car, bring it to Express Tire and have it inspected there for free. I did. I took the car seller with me to Express Tire . If it passes then Uber may accept it. Download the form below:
> 
> http://www.driveubersd.com/vehicle-inspections
> 
> OR,
> 
> bring the car to Uber office on Miramar Rd for inspection. They have a mechanic on standby. Do this before you buy the car.


Good advice! What car are you driving?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Lowering the eligibility for cars sucks for Drivers. However might be portending problems for the future for UBER. Perhaps UBER should offer tiers for UBER x. Less than 5 years,10 years and free.


----------



## UberDesson

Samename said:


> Good advice! What car are you driving?


I drive a used Camry. But a used Prius or hybrid is the way to go to Uber.


----------



## Samename

UberDesson said:


> I drive a used Camry. But a used Prius or hybrid is the way to go to Uber.


It depends on the year. A 2002 Camry would be a better choice over a 2009 Prius, because the depreciation is huge.


----------



## Fauxknight

No 2000 cars here, the 10 year restriction was built into our city regulations for P2P drivers.



Bob Smith said:


> i wanna drive my moms 1999 caddy with 180k on it, my 2013 veloster turbo is getting raped.


You aren't Ubering with a Veloster are you? Not enough doors. I guess if Uber missed that and you are making money then just keep driving and keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Bob Smith

Fauxknight said:


> No 2000 cars here, the 10 year restriction was built into our city regulations for P2P drivers.
> 
> You aren't Ubering with a Veloster are you? Not enough doors. I guess if Uber missed that and you are making money then just keep driving and keep your mouth shut.


Its 3 door, Still a door for passengers to get in. As long as you dont have to fold a chair down to get in it doesnt matter imo. Most of the time people dont even notice there isnt a door on the other side when they get in. I get a ton of compliments from people and only 1 compliant. Also I'm taking a nice long break from ubering, the whole no insurance fiasco is annoying.


----------



## Dutchman

I use a 2015 Nissan Altima 2.5 S for my "Uber" duties, but I still own a 2002 Nissan Sentra (that I bought brand-new in 2001) which is my "beater" that I drive to work.

I had it repainted in 2012 and it looks very good; but I kind of doubt it'd make for a good Uber car. It's a bit small inside and the A/C doesn't work. If I could Uber with it, I MIGHT consider spending the loot to get it fixed. It does have seat belts for FIVE total people (including the driver), but it would be very, very tight. It is great on fuel mileage and has been paid off since 2003!

From what I understand, Uber only allows 2005 and newer vehicles here in Virginia.


----------



## Fauxknight

Bob Smith said:


> Its 3 door,


Right, supposed to have 4 for Uber.


----------



## lu181

Had an 05 corolla salvaged on uber they don't check all they ask is insurance and reg. I wonder why no town car they are smooth rides.


----------



## Dutchman

A Lincoln Town Car would be great for hauling people - and SOME of them hold six passengers (front bench seat w/o the console); but they have V8 engines and the cost of fuel would really eat into your profits. Same goes for its cousins, the Ford Crown Victoria and Mercury Grand Marquis.


----------



## Jalcmkzv87

Does anyone else smell what I am smelling???? 


It smells like another rate cut!


----------



## Dutchman

Does Uber not realize that you get what you pay for?

Well, in all honesty, that may not even be true all the time.......but you sure as hell pay for what you get.


----------



## UberComic

I just started using a 2000 Ford Taurus in LA. It's super clean though.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberDesson said:


> wow... they did change the car requirements in San Diego
> 
> http://www.driveubersd.com/uberx-uberxl-uberplus/





Samename said:


> Now UberX and UberXL allowing 2000 and newer cars in San Diego, I've attached the requirements from the Uber site below. Does anyone have one of these older vehicles approved? It seems with these rates if you can get a 2002-2005 little four door car that can put on the miles your vehicle cost could be lowered significantly. Even a 25mpg car @ $3 a gallon only costs .12 cents a gallon. If your maintenance and depreciation are low (like they can be with a $5k value car) then your net income can be a lot higher than a driver with a 2015 Prius.
> 
> *There is not a specific list of vehicles we accept on uberX and uberXL. Rather, there is a list of criteria that every vehicle must meet. Here is that list:*
> 
> Vehicle must be* from the year 2000 or newer with 4 doors.*
> "Regular" colors, to be determined by Uber. _No yellow vehicles._
> Sedans, SUVs, minivans, and 4-door trucks only.
> No full-size vans (mini vans are allowed), Lincoln Town Car's, Mercury Grand Marquis, or Ford Crown Victoria's
> No salvage vehicles. Must have a clean title.
> To qualify for uberX, vehicle must have seat belts for at least 4 passengers NOT including the driver.
> To qualify for uberXL, vehicle must have seat belts for at least 6 passengers NOT including the driver.
> Only one driver per account, meaning the person driving the car is the one named on the account.
> That driver MUST be named on the insurance for the vehicle.
> All drivers must go through a full background check initiated by UBER.
> Per state regulations, driver must have a California driver's license.
> Per state regulations, all vehicles must pass a specific 19 point inspection.


POST # 1 /@Samename : BeWitched
Bison wishes
to Alert All:

☆☆ #[F]UberHooptie : Believe it! ☆☆


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Dutchman said:


> Does Uber not realize that you get what you pay for?
> 
> Well, in all honesty, that may not even be true all the time.......but you sure as hell pay for what you get.


POST # 19 @/Dutchman :"Amen Brother!"
Exhortational
Bison agrees with the Virginian. Sunshine
State Spirits price$ are WHACK! Too bad
No Spirits available @Total Wine.

Spirited Bison enjoys a "wee dram."


----------



## Dutchman

Well, I am not a TRUE Virginian to some folks - as I was not born or raised here. Nevertheless, I have called it home for more than 25 years now.

You can get Spirits at Total Wine - just not in VA (because we are a 'control' state). They have a store in MD (Laurel, I think) that sells liquor -- and they probably have some stores in other states where you can buy it.

Costco in DC sells hard liquor as well, for what that is worth.

Now I have Gentleman Jack on my mind again.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Dutchman said:


> Well, I am not a TRUE Virginian to some folks - as I was not born or raised here. Nevertheless, I have called it home for more than 25 years now.
> 
> You can get Spirits at Total Wine - just not in VA (because we are a 'control' state). They have a store in MD (Laurel, I think) that sells liquor -- and they probably have some stores in other states where you can buy it.
> 
> Costco in DC sells hard liquor as well, for what that is worth.
> 
> Now I have Gentleman Jack on my mind again.


POST # 23 /@ Dutchman : Imbibing Bison
wonders whether
You've tried the Small Batch SingleBarrel
Collection: specifically Baker's 107° and
the Kick••s Booker's 126.9°. MMMMighty
Gooooood! IPA's ? Don't get me started![/QUOTE]


----------



## Dutchman

I have had the Jack Daniel's "Single Barrel" (square bottle) -- and it is quite good. However, it is a bit on the pricey side here (about $45.00) because we have a state-run monopoly on distilled spirits here in the Communistwealth of Virginia.

There is a bourbon called "J.R. Ewing" that is distilled in Kentucky, but bottled in Texas. It is pretty good. Got some on sale for $29.95 when it first came out last fall - but it is a bit pricier now. It is in a square bottle and has an etching of the "Southfork" ranch on it.

For a great bourbon that is inexpensive and great for mixing (with Coke, etc.), try Henry McKenna. It is only about $23.00 for a 1.75L bottle and - in my opinion - is just as good as Jim Beam (white label). I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dutchman

Just don't drink it before you go out in your Uber car, though.


----------



## Samename

Jim Beam is the best. Its like a 2002 Honda Civic. Is that how we got to the topic of bourbon?


----------



## Dutchman

Someone probably noticed my avatar - which is actually not a bourbon (Jack Daniel's "Gentleman Jack" is Tennessee Whiskey).


----------

